# budlight tournament



## Cobiacatcher

We will be fishing the inshore divison. Who else is going to fish the tourny?


----------



## Splittine

Fisheye48 and Ill be there, hopefully with one more to be announced.


----------



## Captain DP

Team George's Marine Electronics will be there. The new boat is itching for a shotgun start.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*Team George's Marine Electronics will be there. The new boat is itching for a shotgun start.




I'll be there in my new vessel as well...not sure of the team yet.


----------



## Captain DP

A little birdy told me that you got a new ride. How do you like it?


----------



## John B.

how many second head start are you going to give everyone Dusty?


----------



## Captain DP

> *John B. (6/15/2009)*how many second head start are you going to give everyone Dusty?


Zero. I have to out run everyone to your trout bridge.


----------



## Flatspro

Might be siiting this one out boys!!! Will have to see how the money is in a week or so. Good Luck to all that do fish and I will probably be at the weigh in drowning my sorrows wishing I could have fished!


----------



## Captain DP

You need to ask Tony for a raise. Or maybe just to sponser you. It won't be the same w/out you and George.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*A little birdy told me that you got a new ride. How do you like it?


She's real nice...I might be able to at least keep a visual on you as I follow you to your spots.


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Wharf Rat (6/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*A little birdy told me that you got a new ride. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> She's real nice...I might be able to at least keep a visual on you as I follow you to your spots.
Click to expand...

What did youget Hall?


----------



## chasin-tail

> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*You need to ask Tony for a raise. Or maybe just to sponser you. It won't be the same w/out you and George.


Chad's full of it...we'll be there!


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Freespool (6/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (6/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*A little birdy told me that you got a new ride. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> She's real nice...I might be able to at least keep a visual on you as I follow you to your spots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did youget Hall?
Click to expand...

Pathfinder 2200XL w/ F250


----------



## DreamWeaver21

We are entered already and will be chasing the green meat all over the GOM.


----------



## Captain DP

> *chasin-tail (6/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Captain DP (6/15/2009)*You need to ask Tony for a raise. Or maybe just to sponser you. It won't be the same w/out you and George.
> 
> 
> 
> Chad's full of it...we'll be there!
Click to expand...

I was about to start a collection. Are yall gonna make the long haul???


----------



## Chris Phillips

I've already offered to loan Chad the money to fish, so he has no excuses! Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Frayed Knot

Im In! Fishing the 23 Shearwater 250 Vedrado. She does 60mph with a hardtop.


----------



## Captain DP

> *Chris Phillips (6/16/2009)*I've already offered to loan Chad the money to fish, so he has no excuses! Good luck to everyone...


I think he just wants to sit at the dock and drink beer. George won't let him stay home.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>


> * Fishing the 23 Shearwater 250 Vedrado. She does 60mph with a hardtop.
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblPostSignature><SUP></SUP>Frayed Knot </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> I miss the T-top but it sure does hurt your top end and It's a lot nicer to travel without it.*


----------



## Flatspro

I guess I am in. At the shot gun start I am going to haul ass to the end of Flounders dock put the power-pole down then put out a Chris Phillips spread and wait on the waitress to show up and start bringing me diesel fuels. I figure I wil burn about a gallon of fuel allday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really it depends on the weather if we make a run or not, we will just have to see? Hey Dusty don't you need me to do a once over on the Lake and Bay before the Bud Light I would like to make sure that its not running ok, I mean running OK!! ha ha!


----------



## REDFISH101

Ill be there....good luck to all....:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine

Still looking for one more for the inshore, if interested shoot me or fisheye48 a pm.


----------



## Brant Peacher

Well I guess we are fishing too. Chad can you make room for me at the end of flounders dock? If Im going to be burning fuel its going to be diesels!


----------



## BowedOver

Who's fishing offshore?

See you there


----------



## LATERALINE

Were fishing the offshore!


----------



## user285

we will be in theoffshore


----------



## -=Desperado=-

any of you guys know what the entry fee for this thing is?


----------



## user285

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/23/2009)*any of you guys know what the entry fee for this thing is?


Here you go Will...

http://www.pensacolakingmack.com/

entry form

http://www.pensacolakingmack.com/offshore_entry.php


----------



## mpmorr

That shotgun start was one of the coolest things I have ever experienced when I got the pleasure of fishing with Set4Life 2 years ago. Good luck to you guys and post lots of pics for us land locked folks.:clap:grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat

well, looks like all myfisherman are backing out on me...guess I'll be at the dock pounding diesel fuels with you guys...hell, I'm better at that than fishing anyways.


----------



## Captain DP

Hall you should do it solo. I have faith in you.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Dusty, you might need to see if Hall will let you fish on his boat, were having technical difficulties, while installing your Powerpole, "Holesaw" Chad, nicked the fuel, jackplate and steering line's. Not to worry, I've got the part's ordered, will be here Mon. first thing!!


----------



## Chris Phillips

NicejokeTony! AtleastI hope it's a joke...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

You know how exited he gets when I let himn cut holes!!! Not the end of the world, just a minor set back!! 

UPDATE!! Part's will be in earlier than expected, scheduled for a early afternoon Sat. delivery!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/25/2009)*You know how exited he gets when I let himn cut holes!!! Not the end of the world, just a minor set back!!
> 
> UPDATE!! Part's will be in earlier than expected, scheduled for a early afternoon Sat. delivery!!!


Yes, we know how excited Chad get's when you let him touch your little hole Tony.


----------



## Splittine

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/25/2009)*Dusty, you might need to see if Hall will let you fish on his boat, were having technical difficulties, while installing your Powerpole, "Holesaw" Chad, nicked the fuel, jackplate and steering line's. Not to worry, I've got the part's ordered, will be here Mon. first thing!!


Man thats customer service there. Thanks for the help Tony we might have a chance now.


----------



## Captain DP

> *Voodoo Lounge (6/25/2009)*Dusty, you might need to see if Hall will let you fish on his boat, were having technical difficulties, while installing your Powerpole, "Holesaw" Chad, nicked the fuel, jackplate and steering line's. Not to worry, I've got the part's ordered, will be here Mon. first thing!!


Will someone pull us to Flounder's?


----------

